# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ > Արձակ. Պարագրում. փորձարարական ստեղծագործական մրցույթ

## Chuk

Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, մեկնարկում է գրական նոր մրցույթ: Այս մի մրցույթը փորձարարական է: Պետք է փորձենք համադրել արվեստի երկու ճյուղեր, կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, մի ճյուղից ոգեշնչվելով ստեղծագործենք մյուս ճյուղում: Ձեր դատի է հանձնվում պար, բեմադրություն: Դուք պետք է որսաք բեմադրության սյուժեն ու պատմվածք գրեք: Ուշադրություն՝ հենց պատմվածք, հստակ սյուժեով, գործողություններով, գործող անձանցով: Միայն նկարագրությունները, գեղեցիկ պատկերների ներկայացումն այս մրցույթում չի ընդունվելու, խնդիրն է որսալ սյուժե ու գրել: Պատմվածքը պետք է այնպիսին լինի, որ ընթերցողն այն  կարդալուց կարողանա կապել պարի հետ, պարը դիտարկի որպես դրա իլյուստրացիա, բեմադրություն: Թե ինչ կտեսնեք դուք պարում, կերևա ձեր տարբերակները կարդալուց, բայց պետք է այնքան համոզիչ լինեք, որ մեն ք էլ տեսնենք:

Ահա այն պար-բեմադրությունը, որը պետք է ոգեշնչման աղբյուր հանդիսանա.




*Կանոններ*
Ստեղծագործությունը պետք է լինի արձակ, հայերեն ու մեքենագրված լինի հայատառ:Ստեղծագործությունը պետք է նամակագրական համակարգով (PM) ուղարկեք ինձ, վերնագրում գրելով «Մասնակցություն գրական մրցույթին»: Եթե ստեղծագործությունը երկար է ու դժվար է PM-ով ուղարկելը, ապա նույն PM-ով ինձնից կարող եք ճշտել իմ email հասցեն ու ուղարկել այդ հասցեով, այդ թվում՝ օրինակ *.doc ֆորմատով:Ստեղծագործությունը կարող եք ուղարկել մինչև 15.03.2013թ. ավարտը՝ 23:59-ը:Հաջորդ շաբաթի օրը՝ մարտի 16-ին ստացված ստեղծագործությունները՝ առանց հեղինակների անունները նշելու կտեղադրվեն թեմայում քննարկման ու քվեարկության համար:*Ստեղծագործությունն ինձ ուղարկելուց հետո չեք կարող ինձ խնդրել այն չտեղադրել կամ Ձեր անունը չհրապարակել, որովհետև այն ստանալու պահից համարելու եմ, որ ստեղծագործությունը ու ստեղծագործողը մասնակցելու են մրցույթին:* Յուրաքանչյուր ակումբցի կարող է ուղարկել մեկից ավելի տարբերակ:Քննարկման ու քվեարկության ժամկետներն ու պայմանները կհայտարարվեն ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրելիս, դրանք կախված կլինեն ուղարկված ստեղծագործությունների քանակից, ինչպես նաև հաշվի կառնվի անցյալի փորձը:Մրցույթին կարող են մասնակցել բոլոր ակումբցիները: Ոչ ակումբցիները, մասնակցել ցանկանալու դեպքում, պետք է նախապես գրանցվեն ակումբում:Կախված ստացված ստեղծագործությունների քանակից և այլ հանգամանքներից, հնարավոր է ստեղծագործությունները նախապես դիտարկվեն «Գրական խորհուրդ» խմբում և ընտրվեն նրանք, որոնք մասնակցելու են բուն մրցույթին: Նման դեպքում ընտրությունը կիրականացվի քվեարկության միջոցով: Չընտրված ստեղծագործությունները կարող են հրապարակվել առանձին թեմայում՝ միայն ստեղծագործության հեղինակի հետ համաձայնեցնելուց հետո:Մրցույթի հաղթողների համար մրցանակներ նախատեսված չեն, այս մրցույթն անցկացվում է փորձի, հետաքրքրության, ժամանցի, ուժերը փորձելու համար: 


Մրցույթի գաղափարն առաջացել է «Գրական խորհուրդ» փակ խմբում քննարկումների ընթացքում:

----------

Alphaone (14.03.2013), Ariadna (08.03.2013), CactuSoul (06.03.2013), Claudia Mori (05.03.2013), Ingrid (09.03.2013), ivy (05.03.2013), John (05.03.2013), Lusntag Lusine (05.03.2013), Mephistopheles (07.03.2013), Moonwalker (05.03.2013), Peace (05.03.2013), Sagittarius (05.03.2013), Sambitbaba (06.03.2013), Smokie (06.03.2013), Universe (16.03.2013), Ամպ (05.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (05.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (05.03.2013), Գալաթեա (05.03.2013), Դավիթ (05.03.2013), Ձայնալար (05.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.03.2013), Շինարար (06.03.2013), Ուլուանա (05.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ընտիր գաղափար է: Տեղեկացնեմ միայն, որ Գերմանիայում վիդեոն չի բացում. ես չեմ մասնակցում, բայց դե ասի, որ իմանաք:  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (05.03.2013), Գալաթեա (05.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ընտիր գաղափար է: Տեղեկացնեմ միայն, որ Գերմանիայում վիդեոն չի բացում. ես չեմ մասնակցում, բայց դե ասի, որ իմանաք:


Այվիի համար download եմ արել, մեյլին ուղարկել: Ինքն էլ ա չէ Գերմանիայի յութուբի տուժածը  :Smile: 
Որ մեյլդ ՓՄ անես, քեզ էլ կուղարկեմ  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (05.03.2013), ivy (05.03.2013), Sagittarius (05.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Ում մոտ որ Youtube-ից չի բացվում տեսահոլովակը, այն *.mp4 ֆորմատով կարող են բեռնել *այստեղից*: Տեսահոլովակն այստեղից կջնջվի մրցույթի ավարտից հետո:

----------

CactuSoul (06.03.2013), Claudia Mori (05.03.2013), ivy (05.03.2013), Sagittarius (05.03.2013), Գալաթեա (05.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ով հարց ունի կարա տա…

----------

Ariadna (08.03.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Տեսահոլովակի վերջում պարագրկումը ոգեշնչում է պարագրելու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ով հարց ունի կարա տա…


ունեմ  :Jpit:  ո՞նց եք իմանալու գրածն էս պարի հետ կապ ունի, թե չէ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ունեմ  ո՞նց եք իմանալու գրածն էս պարի հետ կապ ունի, թե չէ


տեխնիկապես ոչ մի ձև էլ չես կարող իմանալ… ոնց որ անծանոթ տունը… ոնց որ կատուն անձրևի տակ… ստեղ ամբողջ դատողական համակարգը պահանջում ա նույն փորձարարական մոտեցումն ինչ որ մրցույթի մասնակիցներինն ա… ես էլ կոնկրետ չգիտեմ թե ինչ մոտեցմամբ պետք ա մոտենալ… իմ համար էլ ա սա անծանոթ տերիտորիա… 

բանն այն է որտ մասնակիցները քաջություն ունենան ու չվախենան ձախողումից… ունենան էտուզիաստիկ ու փորձարարական մոտեցում… 

ես՝ անձամբ կխրախուսեի որ մասնակիցները չերեզ-Չուկ իրենց մոտեցումներն էլ դնեին… քանի որ տրադիցիոն մրցույթ չի անձամբ ես շեղում ընդունում եմ քանի դեռ գաղտնիությունը պահպանվում ա… Չուկը ոնց որոշեց տենց էլ կլինի… 

մրցույթի վրա մենակ գրողները չեն աշխատում… էս մրցույթի վրա նաև քննադատներն ու քննարկողներն են մասնակցում… մենք բոլորովս ենք աշխատում ու բոլորս ենք շահելու… 

ձախողումը ողբերգություն չի, դա տեղ հասնելու ճանապարհն ա… սովորելու ու գտնելու պրոցես…

----------

Վոլտերա (06.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տեսահոլովակի վերջում պարագրկումը ոգեշնչում է պարագրելու:


դրա մասին էլ գրի…

----------

Շինարար (06.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> ունեմ  ո՞նց եք իմանալու գրածն էս պարի հետ կապ ունի, թե չէ


Դա սուբյեկտիվ ընկալման խնդիր է, անշուշտ: Բայց կարծում եմ, որ եթե կապ չունենա, հեշտ կնկատվի: Բայց մի հոգու որոշումով չի լինի, մեջբերեմ մրցույթի կետերից մեկը.



> Կախված ստացված ստեղծագործությունների քանակից *և այլ հանգամանքներից*, հնարավոր է ստեղծագործությունները նախապես դիտարկվեն «Գրական խորհուրդ» խմբում և ընտրվեն նրանք, որոնք մասնակցելու են բուն մրցույթին: Նման դեպքում ընտրությունը կիրականացվի քվեարկության միջոցով: Չընտրված ստեղծագործությունները կարող են հրապարակվել առանձին թեմայում՝ միայն ստեղծագործության հեղինակի հետ համաձայնեցնելուց հետո:


Պայմանների մեջ այդ «այլ հանգամանքները» չեմ մանրամասնել, բայց վերաբերում է նաև քո ասած խնդրին, որովհետև մրցույթի նպատակների մեջ շարադրված է. «Պատմվածքը պետք է այնպիսին լինի, որ ընթերցողն այն կարդալուց կարողանա կապել պարի հետ, պարը դիտարկի որպես դրա իլյուստրացիա, բեմադրություն: Թե ինչ կտեսնեք դուք պարում, կերևա ձեր տարբերակները կարդալուց, բայց պետք է այնքան համոզիչ լինեք, որ մենք էլ տեսնենք»: Այնպես որ պատրաստվիր, բացառված չի, որ նման քննարկման խնդիր լինի ու հենց դու լինես որոշողներից մեկը  :Tongue:

----------


## Dayana

Ապրեք ժող, համ իդեան ա շատ լավը, համ էլ պարն ա  ազդեցիկ։ 
Մի քիչ պարի մասին կարդացի։ Ես լրիվ ուրիշ բան տեսա, իսկ տեսականորեն ուրիշ բան պիտի «ցուցադրվեր»։ Ամեն դեպքում նենց լայն հնարավորություն ա տալիս գրելու, հաստատ արժի էս թեմայով գրել, ու ինձ թվում է, որ շատերը կգրեն։  :Yes:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.03.2013), Գալաթեա (06.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Տեսահոլովակի վերջում պարագրկումը ոգեշնչում է պարագրելու:


Սկզբում էլ տղամարդու ոտքեր են երևում՝ կողքով անցնող, բայց չգիտեմ պարագրկման հերոսն է, թե ուրիշ մեկը  :Think:

----------

Շինարար (06.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սկզբում էլ տղամարդու ոտքեր են երևում՝ կողքով անցնող, բայց չգիտեմ պարագրկման հերոսն է, թե ուրիշ մեկը


երևի հերոսն ա  :Think:  սկզբում ինքը մենակ ա պարում մինչև աղջկա հայտնվելը

----------

ivy (06.03.2013), Շինարար (06.03.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> երևի հերոսն ա  սկզբում ինքը մենակ ա պարում մինչև աղջկա հայտնվելը


Ո՞վ ա սկզբում պարում: Իմ հասկանալով ընդհանուր բեմադրության, սցենարի հետ գործ չունենք, կոնկրետ Էս հատվածն ա մեզ հետաքրքրում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՞վ ա սկզբում պարում: Իմ հասկանալով ընդհանուր բեմադրության, սցենարի հետ գործ չունենք, կոնկրետ Էս հատվածն ա մեզ հետաքրքրում:


ինձ մնացածն էլ հետաքրքրեց  :Dntknw:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս թեմայում ոչ մեկին չեմ հավատում


ստե՞ր ես բռնում  :Jpit: 




> Մնաց երկու օր ու մի պստիկ պոչիկ, գրե՜ք


լավ: բայց դու ինձ կներե՞ս ախմախ գործ ուղարկելու համար

----------

ivy (14.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> լավ: բայց դու ինձ կներե՞ս ախմախ գործ ուղարկելու համար


Ինքը քեզ շատ ա սիրում. ինչ էլ անես, կների, դու արխային ուղարկի  :Jpit: ։ Չմոռանաս, էն ավելի շուտ գրածդ երկրորդ ու երրորդ տարբերակներն էլ կուղարկես։

----------

ivy (14.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (14.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինքը քեզ շատ ա սիրում. ինչ էլ անես, կների, դու արխային ուղարկի ։ Չմոռանաս, էն ավելի շուտ գրածդ երկրորդ ու երրորդ տարբերակներն էլ կուղարկես։


լավ, քանի խմած եմ, ուղարկեմ, թե չէ հետո ուղարկողը չեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> լավ, քանի խմած եմ, ուղարկեմ, թե չէ հետո ուղարկողը չեմ


ախչի ալկաշ… հլա շու՛տ ուղարկի…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ախչի ալկաշ… հլա շու՛տ ուղարկի…


հա, մեր հայրենի հողն ինձ լրիվ ալկաշ ա սարքել:  :Sad:  հեսա ուղարկեմ: մնում ա վերնագիր դնեմ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա, մեր հայրենի հողն ինձ լրիվ ալկաշ ա սարքել:  հեսա ուղարկեմ: մնում ա վերնագիր դնեմ


"տկլոր մարդը ձեռները ջեբը"

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> "տկլոր մարդը ձեռները ջեբը"


նեա, չի սազում

----------


## Chuk

*Մնացել է ընդամենը

1 օր



իսկ դու՛ 
դեռ չես ուղարկել քո տարբերակը

ՇՏԱՊԻ՛Ր*

----------

Alphaone (15.03.2013), Mephistopheles (15.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (15.03.2013), Արէա (15.03.2013), Մինա (16.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Մնացել է ընդամենը
> 
> 1 օր
> 
> 
> իսկ դու՛ 
> դեռ չես ուղարկել քո տարբերակը
> 
> ՇՏԱՊԻ՛Ր*


վերջապես անձամբ ինձ էլ դիմեցիր

ուղարկել եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ուզում եմ գրել, չեմ հասցնում  :Not I: :

----------

Արէա (15.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուզում եմ գրել, չեմ հասցնում :


սուտը  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուզում եմ գրել, չեմ հասցնում :


մնացածն էլ պարի…

----------


## Հայկօ

> սուտը


Նույնիսկ սյուժե ունեմ, լավ սյուժե ա, իմ սիրածներից:

----------


## Sagittarius

> *Մնացել է ընդամենը
> 
> 1 օր
> 
> 
> 
> իսկ դու՛ 
> դեռ չես ուղարկել քո տարբերակը
> 
> ՇՏԱՊԻ՛Ր*


էս Շելդոնը մենակ ինձ մո՞տ ա: Էս էլ ա՞ էն personalized հայտարարություններից

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.03.2013), Արէա (15.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Չուկ, իմը Րաֆֆիի մոտից վերցրել ե՞ս… համ էլ այցելած կլինես Հիսուս Քրիստոսին…

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, իմը Րաֆֆիի մոտից վերցրել ե՞ս… համ էլ այցելած կլինես Հիսուս Քրիստոսին…


Չտվեց: Ասեց «իմ նամագներն լևոնագանին չեմ դա»

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.03.2013), Արէա (15.03.2013), Գալաթեա (15.03.2013), Մինա (16.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չտվեց: Ասեց «իմ նամագներն լևոնագանին չեմ դա»


Փեզեվենգ… ուղարկում եմ Բաղրամյան 26…

----------


## Alphaone

Հասցրեցի  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

էսօ՞ր ա դեդլայնը  :Sad:  չէ, աչքիս չհասցրեցի: գարնան հովերն ինձ տարել են:

----------


## Smokie

Հետաքրքիր կլինի կարդալ այն, ի՞նչ պատկերացրել են ակումբցիները վիդեոդիտումից հետո :Xeloq:

----------

Այբ (15.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փեզեվենգ… ուղարկում եմ Բաղրամյան 26…


Կակ ռազ էն տղի նամակը որ տաք, իմը կվերցնեք… էն միլիոնի երրթի ժամանակ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմի վերջը չի գրվում (կամ էլ քաքմեջ ա լինում): Սաղ Մեֆն էր, ամեն ինչ արեց, որ չմասնակցեմ  :Cray:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմի վերջը չի գրվում (կամ էլ քաքմեջ ա լինում): Սաղ Մեֆն էր, ամեն ինչ արեց, որ չմասնակցեմ


կարաս պռոստինով փաթաթես… կամ էլ լավաշով, կոտեմով, պանիրով… մի բան արա էլի…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> կարաս պռոստինով փաթաթես… կամ էլ լավաշով, կոտեմով, պանիրով… մի բան արա էլի…


որ դու էլ ասես՝ վերջում գազը պրծավ  :Cray:

----------

Alphaone (15.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> որ դու էլ ասես՝ վերջում գազը պրծավ


ոնց որ հասկացա արդեն պրծել ա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ոնց որ հասկացա արդեն պրծել ա…


ճիշտ այդպես  :Sad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ճիշտ այդպես


ես լինեմ ոչ թե վերջի վրա կաշխատեմ այլ կփորձեմ սկիզբը փոխել… երբ որ վերջը չի ստացվում ուրեմն սկզբում կամ մեջտեղները մի բան սխալ ա…

----------


## Alphaone

Բյուր, մի բաժակ խմում ես ու տեղն է ընկնում ամեն բան  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բյուր, մի բաժակ խմում ես ու տեղն է ընկնում ամեն բան


հա, ճիշտ ա… որ գրածդ չես կարում փոխես, տեսանկյունդ ես փոխում, չէ՞…

----------

Alphaone (16.03.2013), Sambitbaba (16.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես լինեմ ոչ թե վերջի վրա կաշխատեմ այլ կփորձեմ սկիզբը փոխել… երբ որ վերջը չի ստացվում ուրեմն սկզբում կամ մեջտեղները մի բան սխալ ա…


Մեֆ, սկիզբը շատ լավն ա ու շատ սիրուն  :Beee:  վրան լիքը աշխատել եմ




> Բյուր, մի բաժակ խմում ես ու տեղն է ընկնում ամեն բան


չէ, էս շաբաթ շատ եմ խմել  :Jpit:  ժամանակն ա իրականության աչքերի մեջ նայելու




> հա, ճիշտ ա… որ գրածդ չես կարում փոխես, տեսանկյունդ ես փոխում, չէ՞…


հա, Մեֆ, արդեն ուշ ա լավ, մնաց կիսատ  :Jpit:  դելայնն անցավ

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բյուր, քանի Չուկը չկա, շուշուտ գրի, ուղարկի:

----------


## ivy

Բյուր, էլ տեղ մնացել ա՞, որ չգրես՝ «չեմ մասնակցում», դե հասկացանք որ մասնակցում ես, հանգստացի  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (16.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էլ տեղ մնացել ա՞, որ չգրես՝ «չեմ մասնակցում», դե հասկացանք որ մասնակցում ես, հանգստացի


գրելուցս հետո մասնակցեցի  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (16.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> հա, ճիշտ ա… որ գրածդ չես կարում փոխես, տեսանկյունդ ես փոխում, չէ՞…


Գաղտնիքներս էլ էս Մեֆը ջրի երես հանեց  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

ժողովուրդ ջան... սիրելիներս...

Ես գիտեմ, որ ձեզնից շատերն անհամբեր սպասում են տարբերակներին: Հատկապես այն ակումբցիներն, ովքեր իրենք են տարբերակներ ուղարկել: Ես նաև գիտեմ, որ հիմա հետաձգելս ոմանք կարող են համարել, որ դեռ «բավարար» քանակով տարբերակներ չկան, դրա համար է: Չգիտեմ ինչպես հակառակում համոզել, դրա համար կասեմ, այն ինչ կա, թողնելով. որ ով, ոնց ուզում է՝ եզրակացնի: Նախ ասեմ, որ ստացել եմ բավական մեծ թվով տարբերակներ, մինչդեռ այս փորձարարական մրցույթում ակնկալում էի ստանալ ընդամենը 3-5 տարբերակ: Պարզապես իմ փորձը հուշում է, որ մասնակիցներից շատերը իրենց տարբերակն ուղարկում են վերջին պահին, վերջին ժամերին: Այս անգամ էլ չեմ սխալվել, առնվազն մի քանիսը ինձ վերջին ժամերին տարբերակ ուղարկել են:

Բայց դե հիմա ինչ անեմ: Ոչ մեկի համար էլ, կարծում եմ, գաղտնիք չի, որ չնայած ամեն ամիս պատկառելի գումար ենք վճարում, բայց ակումբի հոստինգ ծառայությունը մեղմ ասած լավը չի ու հաճախ «քաշում է»: Ժամանակն է էս գործին լուրջ լծվելու ու նորմալ հոստինգ ծառայություն գտնելու: Էսօր մի քանի ժամ ակումբն անհասանելի էր: Խոստովանեմ՝ այդ ժամին խնջույքի էինք: Գալաթեայի «ահազանգով» խնջույքն ընդհատեցինք, ես ու Քաղաքացին, ու գնացինք «հարցը լուծելու»: Ապարդյուն: Խնդիրն ավելի «լուրջ» էր:

Հիմա լուծված է, իհարկե, մեզ հավատացնում են, որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է՝ հողն իրանց գլուխը, բայց փաստն էն է, որ մի քանի ժամն ակումբը չի եղել, իսկ էդ ժամերին ոմանք կարող էին տարբերակ ուղարկել: Ես կարծում եմ, որ անազնիվ է, այդ մարդկանց նոր հնարավորություն չտալը: Հաջորդ անգամները նման հնարավորություններն էլ հաշվի կառնեմ: Իսկ հիմա հետաձգում եմ նյութերի տեղադրումը: Նյութերը կտեղադրեմ 16.03.2011-ի 23:59 րոպեին: Մինչ այդ, ովքեր որ չեն կարողացել ուղարկել տարբերակները, թող ուղարկեն: Այս անգամ գրում եմ նաև մեյլիս հասցեն.

harutyunyan.artak@gmail.com


Ներողություն, ժող ջան, պատճառած անհարմարության համար:

----------


## ivy

Չուկ, եթե գաղտնիք չի, քանի՞ տարբերակ կա հիմա: Պիտի նախապես ընտրվե՞ն էն տարբերակները, որոնք մասնակցելու են մրցույթին, թե բոլորը դրվելու են միանգամից:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, եթե գաղտնիք չի, քանի՞ տարբերակ կա հիմա: Պիտի նախապես ընտրվե՞ն էն տարբերակները, որոնք մասնակցելու են մրցույթին, թե բոլորը դրվելու են միանգամից:


Էս պահին 10 տարբերակ: Ընտրություն որոշել եմ չկատարել: Թող քվեարկողն ընտրի: Բայց ճիշտն ասած ենթադրում եմ, որ էլի տարբերակներ կան, որոնք ակումբի ընդհատման պատճառով չեմ ստացել:

----------

ivy (16.03.2013), Mephistopheles (16.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (16.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Էս պահին 10 տարբերակ: Ընտրություն որոշել եմ չկատարել: Թող քվեարկողն ընտրի: Բայց ճիշտն ասած ենթադրում եմ, որ էլի տարբերակներ կան, որոնք ակումբի ընդհատման պատճառով չեմ ստացել:


Ընդհատումն եղել է ընդամենը մի երկու ժամով, էն էլ՝ ոչ վերջին ժամերին. չեմ կարծում դա պատճառ կարող էր լիներ, որ մարդիկ իրենց գրած տարբերակը չկարողանային մինչև օրվա վերջն ուղարկել: Վաղն իհարկե հնարավոր է, որ նոր տարբերակներ գան, բայց դրանք կլինեն արդեն նոր գրված: Ինձ էդպես է թվում:
Ինչևէ, կսպասենք:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.03.2013), Մինա (16.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ընդհատումն եղել է ընդամենը մի երկու ժամով, էն էլ՝ ոչ վերջին ժամերին. չեմ կարծում դա պատճառ կարող էր լիներ, որ մարդիկ իրենց գրած տարբերակը չկարողանային մինչև օրվա վերջն ուղարկել: Վաղն իհարկե հնարավոր է, որ նոր տարբերակներ գան, բայց դրանք կլինեն արդեն նոր գրված: Ինձ էդպես է թվում:
> Ինչևէ, կսպասենք:


Մանրամասների մեջ չմտնեմ, Այվի ջան, լուրջ պատճառներ ունեմ էդպես կարծելու, մտածելու  :Smile:

----------

ivy (16.03.2013), Գալաթեա (16.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ դժվար՝ ուղարկող լիներ: Բայց դե ոչինչ լավ, թող մի քիչ հետաձգվի:

----------


## Դավիթ

Ռիպ
Ալֆա
Բյուր
Ինգրիդ
Գալաթեա
Բյուր
Մեֆ
Արևանուռ
Այբ
Բյուր

 :Smile:

----------

Ingrid (17.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

Դավ ջան, մի սխալ որ հաստատ ունես  :Wink:

----------

Դավիթ (16.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ռիպ
> Ալֆա
> Բյուր
> Ինգրիդ
> Գալաթեա
> Բյուր
> Մեֆ
> Արևանուռ
> Այբ
> Բյուր


Դավ, կռիսություն մի արա  :Jpit:  շատ բան գիտես, քիչ խոսի

----------

Դավիթ (16.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դավ ջան, մի սխալ որ հաստատ ունես


ճիշտ ա, քո անունը մենակ մի տեղ ա հիշատակվում  :Jpit:

----------

Դավիթ (16.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ռիպ
> Ալֆա
> Բյուր
> Ինգրիդ
> Գալաթեա
> Բյուր
> *Մեֆ*
> Արևանուռ
> Այբ
> Բյուր


Ես ուղղարկել եմ Բաղրամյան 26, բայց Չուկը չի գնում վերցնի…

----------

Alphaone (16.03.2013), Lusntag Lusine (16.03.2013), Դավիթ (16.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

Դե եկեք մենք սենց խաղանք, մինչև սկսվի, էլ ով ինչ ցուցակ ունի, էս անգամ վայթեմ սկի տարբերակներ կարդալն էլ պետք չլինի  :Jpit:

----------

Ingrid (17.03.2013), Ուլուանա (16.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավ ջան, մի սխալ որ հաստատ ունես


օկ. Բայց ահագին էլ եկել ա, 10 հատ:

----------


## ivy

> ճիշտ ա, քո անունը մենակ մի տեղ ա հիշատակվում


Էդ չի սխալը  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Սենց հետաքրքիր չի, Դավ, ասա, թե որ տարբերակն ու՞մն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (16.03.2013), Դավիթ (16.03.2013), Ուլուանա (16.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե եկեք մենք սենց խաղանք, մինչև սկսվի, էլ ով ինչ ցուցակ ունի, էս անգամ վայթեմ սկի տարբերակներ կարդալն էլ պետք չլինի


1. Ռիփ
2. Զիմե
3. իպարիկա
4. Այվի
5. իվու
6. Ռիպա
7. Հռիփսիմե
8. ivy
9. Հռիփսիկ
10. Բյուր

----------

Smokie (16.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ես հաստատ գիտեմ որ keyboard-ը մասնակցում ա…

----------


## ivy

> Սենց հետաքրքիր չի, Դավ, ասա, թե որ տարբերակն ու՞մն ա


Բա էդ էր ասում՝ ըստ հերթականության: Առաջին անուն՝ առաջին տարբերակ:
Թե՞ դու տարբերակների անուններն էլ ես ուզում  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (16.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ես հաստատ գիտեմ որ keyboard-ը մասնակցում ա…


Ոնց կարա keyboard-ը չմասնակցի Մեֆ... 
Մարդ գիտես, որ կարա առանց դրա տեքստ տպի՞:

----------

Alphaone (16.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> ես հաստատ գիտեմ որ keyboard-ը մասնակցում ա…


Ինչի՞ց վերցրեցիր :Smile:  :Think:

----------


## ivy

> 1. Ռիփ
> 2. Զիմե
> 3. իպարիկա
> 4. Այվի
> 5. իվու
> 6. Ռիպա
> 7. Հռիփսիմե
> 8. ivy
> 9. Հռիփսիկ
> 10. Բյուր


Հա Բյուր, հիմա արդեն լրիվ անթերի ցուցակ :cancar

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոնց կարա keyboard-ը չմասնակցի Մեֆ... 
> Մարդ գիտես, որ կարա առանց դրա տեքստ տպի՞:


Keyboard-ով չէ Keyboard-*ը*…

----------


## Ուլուանա

Քիչ ա մնում նեղանամ։ Բա ինձ ինչի՞ չեք ընդգրկել ցուցակում։ Ճիշտ ա, ես երբեք չեմ մասնակցում, բայց ինձ միշտ կասկածում են  :Jpit: ։ Փաստորեն, ինձ էլ չեք խաղացնում, հա՞  :Cray: ։

----------

Alphaone (16.03.2013), Դավիթ (16.03.2013), Մինա (16.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչի՞ց վերցրեցիր


ինքն ա ինձ ՊՄ-ով ասել…

----------


## ivy

> Քիչ ա մնում նեղանամ։ Բա ինձ ինչի՞ չեք ընդգրկել ցուցակում։ Ճիշտ ա, ես երբեք չեմ մասնակցում, բայց ինձ միշտ կասկածում են ։ Փաստորեն, ինձ էլ չեք խաղացնում, հա՞ ։


Դե դու գրական տաղավարում քո դիրքորոշումը պարզ դրսևորեցիր. այ որ մարդիկ գան, ովքեր էդ բաժինը չեն տեսնում, հաստատ կխաղացնեն, հլը մի քիչ սպասի  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դե դու գրական տաղավարում քո դիրքորոշումը պարզ դրսևորեցիր. այ որ մարդիկ գան, ովքեր էդ բաժինը չեն տեսնում, հաստատ կխաղացնեն, հլը մի քիչ սպասի


Դժվար, խաղացնողները գրական տաղավարի անդամներից էին լինում սովորաբար, նենց որ էլ հույս չկա  :LOL: ։

----------


## ivy

> Դժվար, խաղացնողները գրական տաղավարի անդամներից էին լինում սովորաբար, նենց որ էլ հույս չկա ։


Չէ, ինչի, ուրիշներն էլ էին լինում, ես լավ հիշում եմ, բայց եթե ուզում ես, կարող ես լացել, չեմ խանգարի  :Jpit:

----------


## Alphaone

> 1. Ռիփ
> 2. Զիմե
> 3. իպարիկա
> 4. Այվի
> 5. իվու
> 6. Ռիպա
> 7. Հռիփսիմե
> 8. ivy
> 9. Հռիփսիկ
> 10. Բյուր


ես ո՞ւր եմ  :Blush:   :Jpit:

----------


## Peace

> Նյութերը կտեղադրեմ 16.03.2011-ի 23:59 րոպեին:


Փաստորեն էլ չե՞ն տեղադրվելու: Ես ամաչում եմ արդեն ձեր փոխարեն: Լավ ի՞նչքան կարելի է իմ ցանկության կարգի վերածված համբերության բաժակը դնել ստվերի տակ: Ուզում ե՞ք ինձ ներգրավել երկնքի մե՞ջ, հորոսկոպի նշան սարքե՞լ:

----------

Mephistopheles (16.03.2013), Արէա (16.03.2013)

----------


## Smokie

U-com-ը չի աշխատի վաղը 10:30-ից մինչեւ երկուշաբթի 14;00  :Sad:  Ո՞նց պիտի դիմանամ :ցռը

----------


## Chuk

*Ուշադրություն
*
Մրցութային տարբերակները տեղադրվել են Պարագրում. քվեարկություն և քննարկում. փորձարարական ստեղծագործական մրցույթ թեմայում: Մաղթում եմ հաճելի ընթերցում ու հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ:

Այս թեման փակվում է:

----------

